# HTIB



## KAP (Mar 18, 2007)

I was at sears yesterday and saw a sony HT system and the sat. speakers were about 1x1, I didnt listen to it but man isnt that stretching it trying to get the sub to play up a speaker that is only 1x1.


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

Or, leaving a large gap in the frequency response (as opposed to making the sub play that high). To be fair, the sub was probably only 6.5 or 5.25".....


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

I saw those at a local CC when my roommate was buying his new TV and I made some joke about these speakers then the sales guy came over and said "they look pretty cool don't they and they sound great too... " I was like you're joking right? 
Sales guy, no I'm serious, wanna hear them?
Me, nope. That tiny woofer can't even play low enough to be called a subwoofer and most likely will have to play high into the midrange just to fill in the gap left by these tiny little tweeters that I would be better off listening to a Monophonic system!
Sales guy just gave a funny look and didn't said a word!  My roommate on the other hand just LOL.

I couldn't pass on the opportunity. 

Leo


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

My bro-in-law has a Sony HTIB from about 2yrs ago that is really good for the money...sub gets low and tight and surrounds are nice and detailed...

Only thing I didn't like is that all surrounds played the same material...dialouge, surround, everything. They weren't really discrete channels it seemed. Otherwise, really good for the $200 he spent....


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

Im going to go out on a limb and assume that HTIB in this case does not mean "home theater infinite baffle"?


----------



## buchaja (Nov 10, 2007)

bobditts said:


> Im going to go out on a limb and assume that HTIB in this case does not mean "home theater infinite baffle"?


No, it does not. 

I bought a scratch and dent Onkyo 6.1 system for $300 a few years back. It's an outstanding system for the money, just slightly limited in the LFE due to an 8 inch woofer. My car speakers cost more and are less satisfying.


----------



## CBRworm (Sep 1, 2006)

I bought my dad a HTIB for christmas. I looked at the sony 1 inch system and while mounting would be a snap, they sounded about like what you would expect. 

But, they didn't sound far off the Bose system that was also being demo'd.

There was a big hole in the middle of the response, but for many people it would sound fine. As long as you don't like dialog.

I was very impressed with the Onkyo 800 series 7.1 HTIB. Particle board/vinyl speaker enclosures and surely inexpensive drivers, but great sound for the money. Really surprisingly good for the price.


----------



## slow2.2sonoma (Jul 9, 2006)

I have the Onkyo S770 it's the 6.1 receiver and 10" sub. The speakers aren't bad and the sub is actually a sub it plays down to 20hz although not the loudest it does an awesome job especially considering the price. IMO the receiver is top notch. Eventually someday when i get some money and time i plan on using it with some home built speakers of mine since it is so good. It will take a standard L and R signal and simulate surround sound pretty accurately.


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm still impressed by my Paradigm Cinema 110 HTiB. Definitely good bang for the buck.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

bobditts said:


> Im going to go out on a limb and assume that HTIB in this case does not mean "home theater infinite baffle"?





buchaja said:


> No, it does not.



...so whats it mean?


----------



## GenPac (Oct 29, 2007)

BassBaller5 said:


> ...so whats it mean?


Seriously?
Home Theatre In (a) Box


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

GenPac said:


> Seriously?
> Home Theatre In (a) Box


ah yes. in a box. so obvious. how could i miss it


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

We sell that Sony you are referring to. Sounds like garbage, even with the sony display and all 5 speakers firing at your face about 2 feet away. As for midrange, they put a small midrange driver in the top of the sub, and then put a slightly larger driver in the bottom of it. Quite laughable really that your sub does all your midrange and low freq response.


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

A)The size of a driver does not determine it's frequency response.
B)There is very little audio in a movie @20hz. About as much as there is @20khz.
C)Almost any decent HTIB will be enough to piss off all of your neighbors if you live in an apartment.

A buddy of mine has an Onkyo HTIB and it sounds damn good for plug n play. Although I must admit, his room is kind of small. But he picked the entire system off of Amazon for less than a single "high end" center channel.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

W8 a minute said:


> A)The size of a driver does not determine it's frequency response.
> B)There is very little audio in a movie @20hz. About as much as there is @20khz.
> C)Almost any decent HTIB will be enough to piss off all of your neighbors if you live in an apartment.
> 
> A buddy of mine has an Onkyo HTIB and it sounds damn good for plug n play. Although I must admit, his room is kind of small. But he picked the entire system off of Amazon for less than a single "high end" center channel.


St. Petes huh. Well have him bring his Onkyo over and stack it against mine. We'll see what system comes out on top.  (Predition, not the HTIB).

In all fairness however, the Onkyo HTIB is quiet a deal better than any of the Sony, Panasonic, JVC, LG ones.


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

W8 a minute said:


> B)There is very little audio in a movie @20hz. About as much as there is @20khz.


That's like saying you lose very little audio information when you transfer a song to MP3 format. It's all relative. To the average listener with the average system they aren't going to miss much. Personally, I can't stand it.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

evan said:


> That's like saying you lose very little audio information when you transfer a song to MP3 format. It's all relative. To the average listener with the average system they aren't going to miss much. Personally, I can't stand it.


Agreed. Plus, I use my theater for music as well. I have several SACDs that I really enjoy. SACDs contain information up to 120kHz. Well above the average human hearing, however those frequencies are important for timbre. They alter sounds that we can hear, changing the timbre between say a Kimble piano and a Steinway Grand, both of which have their own sonic characteristics.


----------

